# Tyres For 27.5 (650B) for road and trail????



## Nytsom (17 Feb 2015)

Hi All,

Would anyone know where to find a narrower - less knobbly tyres for a 27.5 (650B) tyres? I normally ride along hard packed and tarmac trails; looking for suitable less grippy tyres and a bit narrower.
Any suggestions (keep it clean)
help appreciated..


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Feb 2015)

I take it you have had a root around the Schwalbe website.

I'm afraid your query illustrates another problem with 27.5" - limited after market tyre choice.

The bike makers are pushing 27.5" hard, so that choice is almost bound to increase, but that doesn't help you now.


----------



## Crackle (20 Feb 2015)

Those Rapid Rob's aren't particularly grippy and if you pump them up above 40psi, run quite well on the road.


----------



## Citius (20 Feb 2015)

Conti Race Kings - roll well on the road, grip pretty well on most off road surfaces, except the really muddy stuff.


----------



## Jody (20 Feb 2015)

Crackle said:


> Those Rapid Rob's aren't particularly grippy and if you pump them up above 40psi, run quite well on the road.



This ^. They look similar pattern to Racing Ralphs. Pump em up firm and they roll pretty well but I wouldn't worry too much as they won't last long on tarmac anyway.


----------



## Citius (20 Feb 2015)

Rapid Rob is the old Racing Ralph pattern.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (20 Feb 2015)

Schwalbe Super Moto / Big Ben?


----------



## Jody (20 Feb 2015)

Citius said:


> Rapid Rob is the old Racing Ralph pattern.



Didn't know that.


----------



## Nytsom (22 Feb 2015)

Thanks Gent's, 

Would really like to find something a bit narrower; and maybe less tread pattern. these Rapid-Rob suck on tarmac; you can hear them; and feel them; even with them having extra inflation, well above 40, psi.. It's like riding through glue


----------



## surfdude (22 Feb 2015)

have you tried one of those old fashioned bike shops things. i am to understand they sell parts for bikes , even tyres and can give advice as well as to what suits your needs


----------



## Citius (22 Feb 2015)

surfdude said:


> have you tried one of those old fashioned bike shops things. i am to understand they sell parts for bikes , even tyres and can give advice as well as to what suits your needs



LBS will recommend products from whichever manufacturer they have retail deals with - which may not be the same as recommending the best tyre for the job.


----------



## Nytsom (22 Feb 2015)

surfdude said:


> have you tried one of those old fashioned bike shops things. i am to understand they sell parts for bikes , even tyres and can give advice as well as to what suits your needs



 Ha ha, has anyone ever told you your a funny guy? I like thumpers answer!


----------



## Nytsom (22 Feb 2015)

Citius said:


> LBS will recommend products from whichever manufacturer they have retail deals with - which may not be the same as recommending the best tyre for the job.


Thanks; appreciated your comment on LBS - that's exactly what they do..


----------



## Jody (23 Feb 2015)

Nytsom said:


> these Rapid-Rob suck on tarmac; you can hear them; and feel them; even with them having extra inflation, well above 40, psi.. It's like riding through glue



Of course you are going to hear and feel them if you ride on tarmac. They are great tyres for hard packed trails and are no where near as draggy as you describe. Sounds like you are after something like the Scwalbe Marathon trekking tyre. 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/SCHWALBE-Ma...TF8&qid=1424695102&sr=8-1&keywords=650b+tyres


----------



## Nytsom (23 Feb 2015)

Jody said:


> Of course you are going to hear and feel them if you ride on tarmac. They are great tyres for hard packed trails and are no where near as draggy as you describe. Sounds like you are after something like the Scwalbe Marathon trekking tyre.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/SCHWALBE-Ma...TF8&qid=1424695102&sr=8-1&keywords=650b+tyres


Something like that in 650B 27.5..


----------



## Jody (23 Feb 2015)

One reviewer stating they are running them on 650b rims. Sorry but I don't know the difference between 650B and C.


----------



## Citius (23 Feb 2015)

650B has a rim diameter of 584mm - 650C has a rim diameter of 571mm


----------



## Cyclist33 (26 Feb 2015)

Smart Sam fits the bill.


----------

